# Happy with Forstner Beads of Rice bracelet



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

Recently ordered a beads of rice bracelet from JB Forstner and I'm super happy with it. The watch I got it for is a 1966 Citizen Super Deluxe Date which was wearing its original BOR bracelet when I bought it. But you know how it is with older bracelets: jangly, folded links, folded end links. It was a hair-pulling monster. Plus some moron had put the original bracelet on with shoulderless spring bars which meant I had to bend up the end links to get it off. I replaced it with a Citizen-branded leather strap that looked OK, but I missed the old-school look of the bracelet. When I saw a recent post about Forstner bracelets I gave them a look and liked what I saw. It's a little on the expensive side at $125, and the pressed/stamped clasp is just OK, but the bracelet itself is outstanding. Solid links, fully articulated, alternating polished and brushed pieces in the links - overall very nice and very comfortable. And it really completes the look of the watch, IMHO. Anyone else having good results with Forstner? I'm intrigued by their Komfit bracelet as well, but don't have a watch that I think it would look good on. https://forstnerbands.com


----------



## Munkie Magik (Jun 2, 2020)

Yep. It’s a great bracelet. I can also highly recommend it.


----------



## WatchObsession (Oct 30, 2006)

Don't have the Beads of Rice yet but the Komfit is an awesome bracelet on the Speedy Ultraman


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Very sweet. Looks almost OEM.

Enjoy !


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

Yep. Another Forstner fan here. Nice designs & great comfort.They look much better in person than my photos, btw.


----------



## Teeuu (Dec 25, 2020)

I would add that the only drawback to the Komfit is sometimes I struggle to get it latched. Hard to explain but you need to hold tension on the strap at the same time you maneuver the end into place & operate the latch. Being an <cough>old man<cough> I have fat fingers and just don't manipulate these small pieces very well. It sometimes might take me 3 or 4 tries to get it latched. It's not a complaint against the strap at all and keep in mind that my lack of fine motor skills doesn't apply to everyone. I don't regret a nickle of the money spent on the strap and I'm wearing it right now but any other bracelet or strap is way easier for me to put on than this one.


----------



## StrangeQuark (Nov 19, 2018)

Teeuu said:


> I would add that the only drawback to the Komfit is sometimes I struggle to get it latched. Hard to explain but you need to hold tension on the strap at the same time you maneuver the end into place & operate the latch. Being an <cough>old man<cough> I have fat fingers and just don't manipulate these small pieces very well. It sometimes might take me 3 or 4 tries to get it latched. It's not a complaint against the strap at all and keep in mind that my lack of fine motor skills doesn't apply to everyone. I don't regret a nickle of the money spent on the strap and I'm wearing it right now but any other bracelet or strap is way easier for me to put on than this one.


Thanks for that feedback, Teeuu. I thought that might be the case just from watching their video about it. And I can definitely identify with the older, less agile situation :-/


----------



## Awesom-O 4000 (Sep 20, 2018)

Got mine today.


----------



## Juglans44 (Jul 13, 2019)

That's a sharp bracelet and a good value.


----------

